# Whats the best external paint for treated lumber



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm making a sign for my sister's hair shop. Since it will be out in the weather I used pressure treated wood. I was wondering what paint would best suit the situation. I made it T and G, filled the cracks, and plan to route the lettering. It can't be stain it has to be bright paint it is for a handicap parking space in the back of her building. Thanks in advance for any help from anyone. mike


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Hey Mike, I like your new icon photo. Is that your daughter sitting with you? Just kidding.

I made up a sign last winter out of treated wood. The wood was very dry, had been sitting in my barn for about a year, maybe two. I routed out the letters, and then painted the sign with Oil based external primer. Then, covered that with external latex paint. I'm sad to say that on the side of the sign that faces south (sun facing), the paint is peeling back to bare wood. I'm not sure what I did wrong. I'll be watching to see what the others are experiencing.

thanks for your note,
Mark


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Mark, I've got about the same, real dry pressure treated wood. I'm wondering If I put something like linseed oil on it first then some oil based paint if that would'nt work? mike


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi guys, I painted a treated fence that I believe had never been primed before painting and practically all the paint had peeled off leaving the bare wood. I pressure washed the fence to cleen it and get all the loose paint off, then let it dry a couple of days. I then used exterior water based zinsser primer and two coats of a good quality exterior latex paint. This has been two years ago and the fence looks great. I had the primer tinted from white to a taupe color since the final coat of paint was going to be brown. I have used this same primer on bathroom tile and it sticks like stink on my dog. It was hard for me to use the water-based primer at first, I was a true believer in another brand of oilbased primer that has worked well in the past, until the fence and a rental house I repaired for the owner to sell. I finally used the zinsser to cover stains the oil based primer would not cover.

Hope this helps


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

When I was in this business we relied on ONE shot paints.
They are the toughest finishes we could find for outdoors.
They are pricey but the best.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Mike, I usually apply one coat of :










then two coats of Sherwin Williams paint and have had great results. It can be found at Lowes, WalMart,etc. and since it is water based the clean up is easy.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

I built a bench out of treated wood and used exterior solid color stain instead of paint and it woked well.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that responded, It certainly gives me a number of choices. mike


----------

